# Any **** Asses Want to Fish a Couple of South Florida Crackers?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

A buddy of mine and I will be in Buras next week, fishing Thursday and Friday. Anybody want to take a couple of South Florida Crackers out to fish on Saturday? I'll be more than happy to return the favor if you ever want to come down and fish Biscayne Bay, the Middle Keys or the Everglades National Park/Ten Thousand Islands areas.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Or, how about guide recommendations? Somewhere between Buras and NOLA.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cajun Fishing Adventures is very good. They're in Buras.

For a real treat, fly out to the Chandeleurs with Capt. Theophile Bourgeois. He's based in Lafitte and also has boats fishing the marsh.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There are guides in that area that know how to fish without dead shrimp and gumball jigheads on 30# braid?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I would check with Ryan Lambert, Brent Ballay and Mike Frenette as well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cajun Fishing Adventures is Capt. Ryan Lambert's place.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

We're staying at Cajun Fishing Adventures and fishing with Captain CA Richardson for two days. I was hoping to fish some other areas while we are there. I have been in touch with Capt. Theophile Bourgeois about fishing either the Chandeleurs or another area. People are happy with him? I have also tried some other Florida guides who I know also guide in LA and have checked with Miles LaRose and Paul Lappin. Thanks for the suggestions. I post a full report upon our return.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have fished with JP Morel down in that area and killed it. I had a trip booked with Paul Lappen but he was no show.


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

P


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've fished with Capt. Theophile on several occasions, by bay boat and the float plane. Both were memorable experiences. He knows his stuff and is one of the funniest ********* I know. If you get the chance to fish with him, you'll have a fun time. 

Stayed at CFA lodge and met and talked with Capt. Lambert. I actually fished with one of his top guides, Capt. Ross Montet, who was excellent.


----------

